# Older PSE nova cam adjusting?



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

When you put the new string on, the bow will be 29" when the string is in the middle slots on the cams. Each slot outward from the middle will adjust the bow by 1/2". Make sure that the string is in the same slot on the top and the bottom or the timing will be off. Note that adjusting the draw length will also affect the maximum draw weight,


----------

